# The whole nut thing is driving me nuts



## SizzlininIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok....I've heard the benefits of eating nuts and that they are healthy for you and so on and so on.  The thing is that when I look at the labels those lil buggers are full of fat.  If I'm workinng on keeping my fat grams around 25 a day and a serving of nuts is 20....what the heck. 
I'm just not convinced this is a healthy snack like a lot of the experts have been advising to snack on.
Someone enlighten me please or tell me about some nut product out there that isn't fattening.


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2008)

OK, from what I understand, the fat in nuts is GOOD fat. Its the stuff you should be having to improve your overall cholesterol. It ups the HDL levels and lowers LDL levels. 
Keep in mind, I'm not an expert, just repeating what I've been told. I'll see if I can go find some research to back that claim up. 

I think that what is more important than the fat grams in the nuts is the caloric content. Are you trying to maintain weight or are you just trying to keep fats low?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Both Alix and I know that they are high in calories too....so I don't get it. So I guess if its just to deal with cholesterold then I'm okay I'll just stick to my oatmeal for that.
Any information you can find will be helpful I'm not having any luck finding anything that tells me how something so high in fat and calories is good for a person trying to lose weight.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not sure that all nuts are that good for you. But almonds supposedly are.

Read up on them here: WHFoods: Almonds


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2008)

There is a TON of info about nuts and weight loss. Look here for an article that I thought was interesting.


----------



## jkath (Jan 7, 2008)

Nuts are very good for you - I believe that all fruits, veggies, nuts that are in their original form are here for a reason - to be eaten 
I have about ¼ cup of nuts each day, usually pecans or almonds, and it hasn't caused any change in my weight. Plus, it keeps my stomach from wanting straight sugar.

(I particularly like chopped pecans over cottage cheese. It sounds weird, I know, but it's really a nice way to start the day)


----------



## ErikC (Jan 8, 2008)

I am not sure why nuts can be so full of fat and still be good for you, but remember that this is an object that is supposed to become a living organism. Anything that is designed to become a living thing or to nourish a new organism tends to be very full of nutrients. This goes for nuts, grains, seeds, eggs, and milk. All of these contain fat or oil in relatively high percentages, but all are considered (at least to some degree) "healthy" for us.

Perhaps it is the quality of the oil or fat (not all are the same) plus the protein and nutrients that come with them. Anyway, I am not sure, it's just something I remember hearing once or twice.


----------



## redkitty (Jan 8, 2008)

Nuts are loaded with healthy fat, which we all need.  I eat 1/4 cup of nuts or sunflower seeds everyday and I don't have a weight problem.

Some excellent reading on nuts here WHFoods: The World's Healthiest Foods


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow....thanks everyone!  I've got a lot of reading to do.....great sites!


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Jan 8, 2008)

I think though like anything, eating too many nuts can be bad for you, sort of like eating too many carrots can give your skin an orange tint (remember Susan Dey from the Partridge Family).  I eat nuts as a source of protein because I am a vegetarian.  I think if you are eating nuts, and eating chocolate and eating pork fat and everything else high in fat, and not eating other things, you will have a weight problem, but if you eat everything in moderation and using common sense, you shouldn't have a problem.  I did a bad thing and ate nuts during both my pregnancies, thankfully neither child is allergic to them!

Oh yeah, nuts are also a great source of fibre!  They give me a run for my money, well almonds do anyway!  Not that you needed to know that ;-)


----------



## Caine (Jan 8, 2008)

Nuts are good for you because they have vitamins, minerals, antioxidants, and monosaturated fat, which is a healthy way to transport fat soluable vitamins throughout your body. Unfortunately fat, even good fat, has more than twice the calories per gram as protein or carbohydrates, therefore you have to watch your intake to prevent consuming more calories than you expend, which is why people get fat.


----------



## sattie (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a nut fan and eat them almost daily... any kind of nuts... any time.  They are great for snacks and 'hold-me-over till dinner time'.  I would much rather eat nuts than some of the other so called processed snack foods that claim they are good for you or diet conscience.  Now I will say this, I would try to eat the nuts in their raw state, and if you don't like that, roast them in the oven with little to NO salt.  I think nuts are under appreciated.


----------



## redkitty (Jan 8, 2008)

I couldn't agree more Sattie!  I love being nutty for nuts!!!  I buy dry roasted unsalted almonds (my favorite) also walnuts, brazil nuts and cashews.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 8, 2008)

Caine is pretty much dead on.  I won't go into all of the nutritional benefits and pit-falls about nuts.  But I will say this; All nuts are not created equal!.

Some of the little things we call nuts are seeds while some are actually fruits.  The walnut and pecan, for instance, are in the same plant family as are peaches, and avacadoes.  Tey all elong to the drupes (I think.  Too little sleep has me a bit foggy today.).  They are high in anti-0xidants, mono-unsaturate fats, vitamins, and minerals.  With some of this family, you eat the skin and meat surounding the seed, while in others, you crack open the seed casing to get at the inside.

Sunflowers seeds, sesame seeds, and others like them have significant amounts of polyunsaturates and mono-unsaturants, as well as vitamins, minerals and fiber.  But they aren't quite as healthy as are the walnuts and pecans.

Then there are peanuts, not a real nut at all.  It's a member of the legume family along with peas, lentils, and beans.  It too is a heathy food, but in moderation.

Cashew and Brazil nuts are truly deliscious due to their high fat and carbohydrate content.  They give you a moderate amount of fiber, but should be eaten more sparingly than other nuts.  They are very high calorie nuts.

Unfortunately, the same is true of macadamia nuts and hazlenuts (filberts).

So you have to do some research before you can really be informed about nuts, legumes, and nut oils.  There is no simple answer to your question.  On the plus side, you will become a nut expert (I didn't have to study the above mentioned plant foods to become a nut expert.  I raised four kids to adulthood.)  The info you learn will be well worth the effort you expend.  And it's interesting stuff.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Jan 13, 2008)

This just in!  Nuts are actually a belly fat blasting food!  If you have a serving of nuts (2 tbsp) with your meal, you are actually helping your body to reduce belly fat.  The other foods are oils (such as canola, flaxseed, olive, peanut, safflower, sesame, soybean, sunflower, walnut) 1 serving of oil is 1 tbsp, advocado (1/4 cup), olives (10 large are considered one serving) and chocolate (1/4 cup).  

Goodweed, that is very interesting about peanuts, I didn't realize that they are not a nut but infact a legume.  Very interesting stuff indeed.  Thanks for sharing your knowledge with us all.


----------



## periwinkle (Jan 29, 2008)

I love the Blue Diamond almonds. I read somewhere that a serving of almonds can fit in an Altoids container---I keep meaning to save an empty tin and have a portable snack that way.


----------

